# Rear Mounting Speakers on Baffle with Front Flare



## starguy (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm going to be building some MTM speakers for my two rear channels for my home theater system. I'm using two Polk 5¼" shielded speakers and a 1" Silk Dome tweeter in each. I bought the speaker kit from Mavin.com ( http://tinyurl.com/yecxevu ).

I built a "portable" 5.1 system a few years ago using some 4¼" Boston Acoustic speakers I got from the same source. On this system I rear mounted the speakers on the baffle board rounding theouter edge so it looks more like a circular horn. The speakers sound very good. A number of my friends have been impressed by their sound quality.

So I am thinking of doing the same with the speakers I'm going to build. Does anyone see a problem with mounting speakers this way?

Here's a picture of one of the ones I built.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

The only real problem I can see mounting your woofers in that fashion is it is the reverse of what you want for time alignment correction. In general you want to at least align the voice coils of your drivers and ideally the tweeter should be "behind" the woofer. Your arrangement places the tweeter in front of the woofer and will exacerbate the timing errors inherent in any system. You should at least "reverse mount" the tweeter too. The partial horn loading from mounting the speakers behind your round over should have no real effect on the woofer, but it will likely increase the directivity of the tweeter, especially if you can get the round over centered just on the speaker dome. For the tweeter you'd be creating a type of waveguide, so perhaps you should research the math behind that idea and determine what the ideal round over depth would be and see if you can achieve it.

Of course all this is theoretical and perhaps moot; if you like the way they sound in your application then go for it, it looks really cool that way.


----------

